# .dmg file, help please



## eduard_w (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello everybody.
I have a problem. Under my Windows XP i have a file, about 7 gb
It's .dmg file. I wanted to burn it and make it bootable.
I installed Leopard (hackintosh) but i couldn't burn it.
There appeared the error message;
" the disk inserted does not have enough free space "
I used DVD DL , 8,5 GB ,apmty,and new.I tried more DVD's,but the same
Do i have a chance to do that if i install freeBSD ?
All i want is the damn file on the DVD DL,bootable.
Please help me, thanks in advance.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 20, 2010)

Take a look at this list


----------



## eduard_w (Jan 20, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Take a look at this list


Yes,so ?? Can i or not ?


----------



## Matty (Jan 20, 2010)

eduard_w said:
			
		

> Yes,so ?? Can i or not ?



Wild guess..: 

if you wanna install macos just dump the image onto a partition and boot from it. 

You could also open the dmg file in osx delete some files you dont need and copy everything to a new image that does fit.

or buy a usb stick 8gb and restore the dmg to it


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 20, 2010)

eduard_w said:
			
		

> Yes,so ?? Can i or not ?



I think you were meant to read it.

I did... and found that they talked about this tool..

http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/


----------



## eduard_w (Jan 20, 2010)

Matty said:
			
		

> Wild guess..:
> 
> if you wanna install macos just dump the image onto a partition and boot from it.
> 
> ...



I tried that,too ,but it's says "please burn the image on DVD.."
But i can't burn it.
" the disk inserted does not have enough free space "
I used DL DVD,empty / new,didn't work.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 20, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Take a look at this list



did you read this as Daisuke suggested??


----------



## roddierod (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds like a bad dmg image. You didn't happend to download it from a torrent site?


----------



## eduard_w (Jan 20, 2010)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> did you read this as Daisuke suggested??



Yes,why?
I'm sorry guys,but what is that mean? I attached here a picture,
i don't see anything else than a question about dmg file.
But some answers ?!


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 20, 2010)

eduard_w said:
			
		

> Yes,so ?? Can i or not ?



Excellent. You need to be spoon fed all the time?


----------



## eduard_w (Jan 20, 2010)

DO YOU KNOW IF IT'S POSSIBLE, OR NOT ?
YES or NOT ? Geeeeeeeeeeez.
Thanks.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've never considered doing something like this before, but from reading less than a half dozen posts in the link Daisuke provided, now know that this is not only possible, it's given me some options when dealing with the DMGs my boss' mac uses.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2010)

eduard_w said:
			
		

> i don't see anything else than a question about dmg file. But some answers ?!



Clicking on 'next message' may help. Anyway, try the thread view then: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2004-September/thread.html#58052


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2010)

If you have a running OS-X get Toast. You can load the dmg in a virtual drive. No need to burn.


----------

